# Bermuda Heat Stress



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What should I do about the heat stress in my yard? We are in a watering restriction where I can only water once a week.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

You can make it work. I have the same watering restrictions of 1 day a week between specific hrs. I put down about 1.25-1.5" on my day. I will then hand water the hot spots when they show up usually 5-6 days later. I am in San Antonio where it is consistently in the 100's as well.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Water the shit out of it that 1 day.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Part of your solution is going to be figuring out why that one area is getting heat stressed while the rest of the lawn looks ok. Are you not getting adequate covering in that area? Do the tuna can test right in the middle of that area compared to a couple other spots. Does your dog use that area to pee several times a day? Is there construction debris under there?


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

That looks kinda patchy to be heat stress to me.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I think its construction debris. What can I do about the debris?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

If it is construction debris the only thing you can do is dig it up. Have you tried sticking a rod into the ground to see how far it goes into the ground.

My thinking was possibly grubs? Does the sod pull up easily in those areas? I know I had several spots like that in my back yard that ended up being grubs. I put out Dominion 2l this year and I have not had any problems


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

When did you apply the Dominion 2?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I put it out once I noticed junebugs.


----------

